# Possible indie-film opportunity...do I take it?



## mchamberlin (Dec 5, 2012)

I recently got an email from the conservatory that I go to that a man was interested in hiring a composer to write music for his film, and he was looking around local music schools in the area. I of course immediately took down his information and contacted him.

I just got off of the phone and I'm on the fence; he...let's call him Ted. [/list]Ted has the script finished (he's a screenwriter), and they are in the process of working out locations. The plot of the movie seems okay, but that aside I'm interested (money is money after all). However, I'm a little cautious because of a few things that don't feel right to me:

I asked Ted if I could get a look at the script, and he said of course, but then he said we'd have to meet in person for him to give it to me. I asked if he could just email it, since I'm pretty busy with school stuff right now, and he said that'd be pretty difficult, he'd have to "find the disk it was on" to email it. Kinda seems unprofessional to me that a screenwriter doesn't have a digital copy of his work, but somehow has a typed version ready. Is that normal?

Also, he claimed that NBC Dateline was interested in his movie, however before that when I had asked if I could find any of his other work online, he said this was his first project. Again, fishy or am I being paranoid?

If he's telling the truth this could be one of the first opportunities I have to make a significant amount of money for my music, however I want to make sure I'm not walking into a scam (or worse). Any advice?


----------



## MaestroRage (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm with you on this one. Red flags everywhere. A screenwriter in this day and age not having a digital copy of their craft is ludicrous. "Find it on the disk it's on"? Really? If it is on a disk at all (what is this, a floppy?) then it should be in a digital form SOMEWHERE. Right? Why not simply go back to the computer the original digital copy is in?

additionally while it's theoretically possible that somebodies first project is picked up by a station to have had no portfolio to show to said station is also a big red flag in my books.

And being "interested" in somebodies movie doesn't automatically indicate NBC actually cares or will pick up the results. Maybe he just called them or contacted them with an idea and they "liked it" and would be interested in considering broadcasting it.

At the end of the day if I were you i'd ask for a down payment or money first before producing anything. I would just treat this as a means of earning something without getting too attached to the dream anything meaningful will come from it.


----------



## José Herring (Dec 5, 2012)

No red flags. Pretty typical for a first time film maker.

There's very little downside to scoring films. It's pretty simple really. You make a deal, you score the film. Things always get weird with films. It's a complicated beast with lots of things attached.

The Dateline thing, shouldn't be your concern. It's either true or he's trying to make the project seem bigger than it is to get you interested. Either way. Not your concern.

If you're a student and interested in scoring films, you'd be a fool not to be hopping all over this one.

And don't worry about abuse. You'll be abused when you're starting out. That's a given.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Dec 5, 2012)

josejherring @ Wed Dec 05 said:


> No red flags. Pretty typical for a first time film maker.
> 
> There's very little downside to scoring films. It's pretty simple really. You make a deal, you score the film. Things always get weird with films. It's a complicated beast with lots of things attached.
> 
> ...



Yes, and you will be abused later on as well


----------



## José Herring (Dec 5, 2012)

True Jay. But, I was trying to give him a little hope at the beginning. 

In all honesty the more I do the more I realize that a) It's always a tough gig, and b) Why would you want it to be easy? Easy is no fun. Not to be fatalistic but I don't really feel like I'm working unless there's some artistic suffering involved.


----------



## David Story (Dec 5, 2012)

Sooner or later though, you'll set a minimum rate, get half up front, and retain at least some of the publishing


----------



## mchamberlin (Dec 5, 2012)

My biggest issue was him not having a digital copy to send me over email. It just seemed odd, but I guess it is his first major go at it so I'll give him a break. 

I'll call him back and let him know I'm interested in getting the script. He had wanted to meet me, so I'll let you all know how that goes just in case you're curious


----------



## José Herring (Dec 5, 2012)

mchamberlin @ Wed Dec 05 said:


> My biggest issue was him not having a digital copy to send me over email. It just seemed odd, but I guess it is his first major go at it so I'll give him a break.
> 
> I'll call him back and let him know I'm interested in getting the script. He had wanted to meet me, so I'll let you all know how that goes just in case you're curious



It's not odd really. He probably just doesn't want to send it out digitally. No biggy. Not your concern.

Honesty the only question that I would ask is does he have the funding in place to complete the film. If he's says no, then you know it's mostly a dream of his and it's not that real yet. If he says yes then there's a good shot that the film is about to be made.

Either way, there's no down side for you. It's film, not brain surgery. It's not like you'll get sued for malpractice if you make a mistake.


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 5, 2012)

mchamberlin @ Wed Dec 05 said:


> My biggest issue was him not having a digital copy to send me over email. It just seemed odd, but I guess it is his first major go at it so I'll give him a break.



If I had been drinking something it would've flown out of my mouth onto my keyboard. 

He's lying but at the same time it's adorable... doesn't know what disk it's on... that's so cute. 

Maybe once he finds the disk he can fax it over??


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Dec 5, 2012)

josejherring @ Thu 06 Dec said:


> It's not odd really. He probably just doesn't want to send it out digitally. No biggy. Not your concern.



I'm with you on this one. It just sounds like he doesn't trust you with digital copy of his script. 

He's just made up some bs rather than telling you outright that he doesn't feel comfortable with a digital copy of his work floating around space.


----------



## Rctec (Dec 5, 2012)

Most director/writers I know will hesitate sending a script at all. Chris Nolan makes people come to his office to read it. Jim Brooks was going to send an assistant with the script over to my studio, have him wait 'till I'd read it, and then take it back...I made Jim come over and sit there while I read it. I loved looking worried while he watched me reading it, but couldnt keep up the facade - his jokes and writing where just too good and delicious for me not to laugh . One of my favorite (and most successful screenwriting friends writes on an old wordprocessor. Yes, he probably would send you a floppy. ...And this is the triple A list! (I still hear Terry Malick's typewriter in my head)
But really, since you are thinking about this for the money...I wouldn't bother sending you my script. In your conversation, was there anything inspiring, artistically compelling to do this for him? You talked to the guy. What, other than logistics, did you talk about?
And yes, if it exsists and gets made, you will be tortured! You are coming at this from a strange angle. Here is an opportunity to write music, to collaborate, to see if you're any good at this. It sounds to me that the writer - even if this is his first project - is way ahead of you, because somewhere, somehow, in whatever form, he's written a script that he's confident enough with to put the effort in to find himself a composer. What ideas and concepts did you guys talk about?
Will it be dodgy? probably. But if all you get out of it is the chance to write something you wouldn't have written without this opportunity...would you be better off as a composer?

...Just a quick ramble to avoid writing myself...

-H-


----------



## midphase (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm with Jose...no red flags whatsoever, go ahead and trust this guy...especially if he wants to meet in a motel room by the interstate or a sketchy back alley...oh and don't worry about telling you anyone about you going to meet him, it's all perfectly safe and reasonable!


----------



## José Herring (Dec 5, 2012)

midphase @ Wed Dec 05 said:


> I'm with Jose...no red flags whatsoever, go ahead and trust this guy...especially if he wants to meet in a motel room by the interstate or a sketchy back alley...oh and don't worry about telling you anyone about you going to meet him, it's all perfectly safe and reasonable!



Ha! I accepted first payment for my first film on a shady Manhattan street corner near a known crack building. :lol: 

No honesty young OP. Don't worry. Get excited about the project. It's not like the film maker can physically harm you. And, if it's all just smoke and mirrors you'll be none the worse for it. Run after every opportunity.


----------



## MaestroRage (Dec 5, 2012)

well I guess we young people are just paranoid in general then lol. I'm still a bit wary but if all these guys who know better say otherwise, must be so.


----------



## Brian Ralston (Dec 6, 2012)

I think there is a higher probability you will appear on Dateline NBC after this endeavor rather than the movie. Just sayin'. >8o


----------



## Markus S (Dec 6, 2012)

The guy is obviously paranoid about you sharing or diffusing his script on the Internet. After all he gives a copy of it to a total stranger (even though you have talked on the phone). If you are having a printed version of it, you are quite limited in diffusing it.

Be it justified or not, the fact remains that he should simply tell you that he is not comfortable giving out a digital copy of it, it's his perfect right to do so - it would make the communication easier from the start. Would it hurt your feelings when he thinks that you might diffuse it illegally and you would retreat from the film? Maybe this is what he thinks, so he prefers to find another "explanation" (only guessing from the given information of course, maybe he IS really on a floppy :D )


----------

